# [EVDL] Citicar project for sale



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi, =

Have decided sell my `76 Citicar and figured I would mention it here before=
I list it on Ebay. When I got it it needed new batteries and interconnects=
and the roof top was sun rotted. Pulled the batts and cleaned the battery =
tray,put anew set of white spoke wheels and tires onand cut the ro=
of skin off level with the top of the doors, was planning to have a Bikini =
type top made for it but never got any further with it. Been sitting under =
a tarp for last few years but still in decent shape overall.Could use a =
good going over, new batts and interconnects and probably one should conver=
t it to a modern controller. First $ 750.00 takes it FOB Phoenix. Seriously=
interested parties feel free to contact me offlist. David Chapman.




=

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20091022/4a2da329=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

